

If I incorporate a US LLC, can I work abroad without a local work permit? - dgtized

Does anyone have experience with this?  Also, how does this work from a local IRS perspective?
======
haagmm
the idea being the American LLC is paying an American via an American bank
accounts. Neglecting the physical location of the individual. The person in
question could be working somewhere on a tourist visa conceptually.

